# Degree of Offset for 460 TI Launcher



## Sandtrapp (Nov 3, 2006)

I demoed an offset Launcher 460TI and absolutely killed it.
I purchased a new one and I pull the hell out of it.Same loft and flex.
On Clevelands offset drivers , are they 1 or 2 degree's , and do they make both.
Thanx,
ST


----------

